# Earing Design (Comments and suggestions please)



## DarkEyes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello Peoplez. I've done up a draft of an earing I would like made for myself.
I would greatly appreciate peoplez opinions and suggestions on the design.


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2005)

I like dragons.   It's cute!      I can't really tell from the sketch how it's supposed to attach, however.  Is that the tail that's supposed to go through the ear, and the hands are supposed to be gripping the ear?   Not sure how you'd implement that, although it looks really fun.   :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 27, 2005)

yeah it looks nice  although I'm not so original person and I would not wear it but I relly like the sketch


----------



## karissa (Apr 29, 2005)

I love the creativity in that!  Very interesting.  I would never wear it but I know a lot of people that would.


----------



## DarkEyes (May 1, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I like dragons.   It's cute!      I can't really tell from the sketch how it's supposed to attach, however.  Is that the tail that's supposed to go through the ear, and the hands are supposed to be gripping the ear?   Not sure how you'd implement that, although it looks really fun.   :thumbup:



I've got a relly who's a jeweler, and they said that it will be possible to use the hands as a way of clipping on2 the ear in addition to the tail going through.


----------

